# Quality built laptop for under Rs. 65,000?



## relentless_rock (Oct 22, 2012)

Laptop Purchase

Budget : Rs. 65,000 max.

Size and Weight : 14" preferred, Weight upto : 2.5 kgs (must be portable enough for daily commute).

Preferred Brands : Sony, HP

Primary Tasks : Word Processing, light duty video editing. Old school gaming eg: Company of heroes, nothing recent. multimedia entertainment like movies, music.

Best screen resolution in budget (matte finish), Sound quality more important over sound volume (will use headphones).

Laptop should be well built and sturdy enough to last 3 yrs. Weight should not exceed 3kgs. My concept of best value for money is revolving around quality build and ASS and not how much is stuffed into the laptop.*

Expected date of purchase : Latest by 1st week of Nov.

Thanks in advance for your time and sincere replies.


----------



## relentless_rock (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello again fellow members..  Pls help me out make an informed decision...

I am kind of inclined towards the below two:

1) Sony VAIO SVE14A16FN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 4GB/ 750GB/ Win7 HP/ 1GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Sony Notebook

2) HP Envy 4-1046TX Ultrabook 3rd Gen Ci5/4GB/ 500GB/ 2GB Graphics/Win 7HB with 32 GB SSD: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Ultrabook

Thanks


----------



## perplexed (Oct 23, 2012)

relentless_rock said:


> Hello again fellow members..  Pls help me out make an informed decision...
> 
> I am kind of inclined towards the below two:
> 
> ...



note that the SSD in envy is m-SSD. ie. it is not directly accessible but is used for caching !!


----------



## relentless_rock (Oct 26, 2012)

Guys... Have preponed my buying decision to this weekend.. .. In urgent need of your expertise especially those using any of the above 2 mentioned brands...
With Vaio I have been quoted only a 2% discount and nothing else as festive offer however with HP there is an offer of free 14 MP NIkon camera worth Rs. 6700.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 26, 2012)

Can you opt for 15"6 ? If yes, then nothing beats SVS15115FN : S Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India.


----------



## relentless_rock (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi there mate... Thanks a lot... I did consider it.. N read thru certain threads here on thinkdigit only tht it is the ips panels n FHD displays where going for a Sony vaio make the deal a whole lot sweeter.

After watching extensive video reviews over youtube of the above svs vs macbook pro, i kinda was disappointed to see the rather cheap aluminum-magnesium alloy used on sony s series. Gave the impression that 1 drop and the elusive metal casing wuld give away. Thts whn i decided i rather pay towards a solid plastic body than the pricier so called metal chassis. But I may be wrong. And if I am, I couldn't be much happier coz I wuld get the better display


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 27, 2012)

^Only an owner can confirm your doubt.



Spoiler



by dropping his possession 
j/k


.

Contact *raksrules*. He may help you regarding the Vaio.


----------



## relentless_rock (Oct 27, 2012)

Eventhough my research for past couple of days has been revolving around the above 2 mentioned brands (models), if my requirements are to be considered which laptop/brand wuld you recommend. It should be light weight, not more than 2.5 kgs, gud build quality and a gud display. Shuld be able to handle tasks as mentioned above in my first post.

PS. I have pm'd raksrules regarding my apprehensions, hopefully he doesnt have to resort to your idea to confirm me otherwise.  .. Btw, I even considered Lenovo THinkpad T430 for the same reason initially but noting tht its 25k more expensive for the same configuration available in US it totally blew off the VFM logic from my mind.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 27, 2012)

"Good display" is what really narrows your options, at least in India.

Regarding Thinkpad, yeah it is too costly here, same case in the Vaio I mentioned; its available for ~52k abroad.


----------



## relentless_rock (Oct 28, 2012)

U know FHD is not really a necessity 

And yeah about Sony, they are having promotions and clearance sales of Windows 7 preloaded laptops in US but no such activity here. Its sad that even during Diwali time, best they culd come up with was a lucky draw to win items and who knows who actually gets to win them.


----------



## raksrules (Oct 31, 2012)

I own the sony Vaio S15 that i bought recently for 949$ (-100$ sony rebate promotion). My config is 15.5" IPS FHD screen, 640GB HDD, 6GB RAM, 1GB Nvidia graphics., 3rd gen i5. It weighs 4.4 pounds and is actually light for a laptop of this screen size. Don't compare with those 13.3" ultrabooks etc. I cannot comment about build quality as i have no idea how to measure that but i see on various forums that people mention about things like flex is keyboard, flex in this and that, i don't really go and try finding faults in my machine else i won't be able to enjoy the product. The screen is very slim so you might experience very very light flex if you open it from a corner.
The FHD screen took some time to get used to for me as i came from a 768p screen before.
Videos on this thing is simply superb and viewing angles is very very good because of IPS display. I can say this as here i in US currently and we don't have TV so we use the laptop for media consumption and with earlier laptop if i moved across the room, the visibility was different at different angles, but not in this laptop.
I don't have SSD because i am not someone who wants a high performance machine. I bought this one with dedicated graphics only because i was getting the rebate deal and the non graphics version was 100$ cheaper that mine but it had no rebate offer. So same price but better specs. 
With the S15, you might see people mentioning about orangegate problem, this is overblown let me tell you. Only and only if you go to lookout for this, you might find the reds as oranges. So if you are someone who deals with images and does lot of image related work then i might not suggest this machine but otherwise get this one.
I use my laptop always in stamina mode where the dedicated graphics card is not used.
They say it is magnesium alloy and all but i don't know how alloy looks and so i don't really care about these things.


----------



## relentless_rock (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow, laptop purchase could be such an easy and comforting desicison, I had almost forgotten, reading all those reviews, watching all those videos, adding outlandish words to my vocabulary!!!
 Well done done mate,.. picking the brand of your choice, gettin the rebate and walkin from one room to another appreciatin ur purchase is so keeping it simple 

I'll most likely get this same 15" svs with windows 8 preinstalled, it comes with this Sony Imagination studio for movie making and audio editing software, which i wish to learn.

Thanks for your input, you really got a gud deal.


----------



## raksrules (Oct 31, 2012)

^^i too read reviews , saw YouTube videos, went to store to try out and then only bought the laptop. The good thing about buying it here is that if I want I can return within a few days. But yes I was myself getting too fuzzy about all this. So I went with a good top model so I don't repent later. You can search my thread about laptop on TE.


----------



## relentless_rock (Nov 1, 2012)

Cool.. Did you get urs with an international warranty?
 N wuld tht mean, if ur back in india n hav ne issues, u shall enjoy exactly the same services had it been bought in india? Also, do u feel the necessity of a slip case cover?...


----------



## raksrules (Nov 4, 2012)

relentless_rock said:


> Cool.. Did you get urs with an international warranty?
> N wuld tht mean, if ur back in india n hav ne issues, u shall enjoy exactly the same services had it been bought in india? Also, do u feel the necessity of a slip case cover?...



I believe Sony Laptops carry international warranty. I don't intend to move the laptop from one place to another frequently and will be used at the single place that's why I didn't buy a carry case.


----------

